# emachine AU31-L Motherboard Troubles



## showproja (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm repairing an emachine Athlon XP 2600+ for a friend, and I need to replace the motherboard. It's a AU31-L, which I understand has earned quite a bit of notoriety among techs. I have read the posts on this and other forums concerning this particular motherboard, and the symptoms are always the same- the system powers up as soon as the AC cord is connected, without pushing the switch. You cannot shut down, regardless of how long you hold the power switch down. No beeps, no video signal, but the HD spins up. I'm pretty sure the problem lies in the Nvidia2 onboard video chip. It has no fan or even heatsink for that matter, and it gets HOT! I noticed some brown coloration on top of the chip and touched it after only being on for about 30 seconds. Instant blister! I have verified every other component in the PC and am preparing to transplant, as soon as I can find a suitable replacement mobo. Does anyone have any advice for a replacement for this mutt?

Thanks,
showproja


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to TSF: :sayyes: 


Your existing motherboard is a Socket A version; as such here is a ranking of socket A motherboard competitors >>>> review the total performance score you have two boards listed at 85 or above >>>>>> not much more to add really ( I would take the Abit on this one)

http://www.motherboards.org/ranking/motherboards/AMD/


----------



## TheKolkster (Oct 31, 2004)

First of all, what makes you think the motherboard needs to be replaced? Is it because the computer isn't booting? (No video, and it doesn't POST?) When this happens, it usually isn't your motherboard. It's most likley your BIOS. Remove the CMOS battery for about 20 minutes and then boot the computer. With any luck, it should boot like normal.


----------



## showproja (Apr 20, 2006)

*Been there, tried that*



TheKolkster said:


> First of all, what makes you think the motherboard needs to be replaced? Is it because the computer isn't booting? (No video, and it doesn't POST?) When this happens, it usually isn't your motherboard. It's most likley your BIOS. Remove the CMOS battery for about 20 minutes and then boot the computer. With any luck, it should boot like normal.


Of course, I first tried clearing the cmos with the jumper and when that didn't work, I removed the battery and went to lunch and put it back when I returned. No luck. What really convinces me that it's the mainboard is: 1) the system starts without pushing the power button, as soon as it's plugged in. 2.) the video chip is visibly burned. 3.) this motherboard has many unfavorable reviews, extremely low rankings and outright warnings against its purchase and 4.) I have read several posts from different users with the same system who are experiencing the exact same problems I'm having and they have all had to replace the mainboard.


----------



## TheKolkster (Oct 31, 2004)

showproja said:


> Of course, I first tried clearing the cmos with the jumper and when that didn't work, I removed the battery and went to lunch and put it back when I returned. No luck. What really convinces me that it's the mainboard is: 1) the system starts without pushing the power button, as soon as it's plugged in. 2.) the video chip is visibly burned. 3.) this motherboard has many unfavorable reviews, extremely low rankings and outright warnings against its purchase and 4.) I have read several posts from different users with the same system who are experiencing the exact same problems I'm having and they have all had to replace the mainboard.


Okay, just checking 

One time, my friends computer wouldn't turn on and I thought it was the motherboard. Turns out it was the power cord. So I was just curious why you thought the motherboard needed to be replaced when it could have something else.


----------



## cthomasa (Apr 22, 2006)

I have replaced the mobo for my sister in laws t2865 and its an AU31-L. I even called Emachines and told them, they gave me an RMA to return and sent me another one out. Same Problem. I have been fixing Sytems for many years and I have never encountered a problem like this. Can someone give me a replacement part number or manufacturer who can supply me with a good A socket mobo.


----------



## cthomasa (Apr 22, 2006)

cthomasa said:


> I have replaced the mobo for my sister in laws t2865 and its an AU31-L. I even called Emachines and told them, they gave me an RMA to return and sent me another one out. Same Problem. I have been fixing Sytems for many years and I have never encountered a problem like this. Can someone give me a replacement part number or manufacturer who can supply me with a good A socket mobo.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the boards to buy are 

http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/motherboards/1216_1.html


and my pick:


http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/motherboards/1266_1.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

showproja said:


> Of course, I first tried clearing the cmos with the jumper and when that didn't work, I removed the battery and went to lunch and put it back when I returned. No luck. What really convinces me that it's the mainboard is: 1) the system starts without pushing the power button, as soon as it's plugged in. 2.) the video chip is visibly burned. 3.) this motherboard has many unfavorable reviews, extremely low rankings and outright warnings against its purchase and 4.) I have read several posts from different users with the same system who are experiencing the exact same problems I'm having and they have all had to replace the mainboard.


There was only 1 AU31_L review that i was ever aware of, and it was not ever used as an enthusiast aftermarket board. In fact that model was never sold In the US as a stand alone model. It was used on only OEM emachines, and compaq-hp models until hp-compaq switched to the Asus mATX NF2, but emachines stayed with the FIC AU31. That said there were really no horribly negative reviews of the mainy emachine used motherboard per say - and the issue you have is likely _power supply related_ as the emachine models up to year 2003 used 100-150 watt power supplies usually. The power supplies that emachines used was actually complained about far more than the FIC AU31 was. There was an FIC AU13 full atx model that was merely an Epox 8RDA+ in disguise, but like the FIC AU13 it was a very good motherboard.


As far as a replacement you are not going to want either of the two boards menioned above for an emachine mATX case becuase it won't fit (unless you get a new case) - you should use the Biostar M7NCG 400 as it is reliable and solid. If the heatsink on the FIC seems too hot just apply some thermal paste to it. I would try a quality 300-350W PSU and some AS3-5 on the mainboard passive heat sink, and if that doesn't solve the issue get a Biostar M7NCG 400.


newegg/Biostar M7NCG_400


----------

